# Phishing bei POSTBANK , wieder mal



## kingni (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
heute gabs bei mir wieder mal ein Phishingversuch zum Thema
Postbank, gleich in 3facher Ausführung , dabei habe ich gar kein Konto dort !! 
einen netten links gibts gleich dazu:  http://www.postaig.horizon-host.com/mypostup/
und folgenden Text: 

>
>     Post Bank ist stets bemüht, Sie mit mehr Komfort, Kontrolle und Sicherheit zu bieten, um bei der Verwaltung Ihrer Finanzen >      zu unterstützen.
>Post Bank aktualisiert derzeit ihre Online Sicherheitsmaßnahmen inorder, um Sie besser zu dienen.
>Sie müssen jetzt Ihre Identität unter folgendem Link überprüfen:

*Melden Sie sich hier an Ihre Kunden Identität update *

>Kunden-Service
>Post Bank entschuldigt sich für alle inconviences aus dieser Mitteilung.Vielen Dank für Ihr Post Bank!
>Copyright © 2011 - Post Bank. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.
>Informationen, um Sie vor Betrug zu schützen

Sollte es denn immer noch Menschen geben, die auf diese Masche reinfallen ?


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2011)

kingni schrieb:


> Sollte es denn immer noch Menschen geben, die auf diese Masche reinfallen ?


Davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2011)

...massig sogar! Gerade Weihnachten werden viele wieder die verfügbare Urlaubszeit nutzen, um bis zu 100 TAN in die Systeme der Halunken zu hacken oder andere sehen schon Licht am Ende des Tunnels, wenn sie über ihren neuen Job aus dem Internet als Finanzmakler sinnieren.


----------



## AndreasHeiliger (28 Dezember 2011)

kingni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute gabs bei mir wieder mal ein Phishingversuch zum Thema
> Postbank, gleich in 3facher Ausführung , dabei habe ich gar kein Konto dort !!
> einen netten links gibts gleich dazu:
> ...


 
So eine Mail von der Post die garnicht die Post war habe ich auch schon mal erhalten. Da wollten die auch meine Zugangsdaten zum Postkonto überprüfen die ich gar nicht habe weil ich dort kein Konto habe. Mein Tipp. Immer am besten bei der Post direkt persönlich klären. Kingni nehme mir es nicht übel das ich hier im Zitat die links raus genommen habe weil ich nicht weiss was dabei raus kommt wenn jemand diese anklickt. Ansonnsten beschreibe diese Seiten mal.


----------



## Heiko (28 Dezember 2011)

AndreasHeiliger schrieb:


> Mein Tipp. Immer am besten bei der Post direkt persönlich klären.


Oder noch besser: alle Mails von angeblichen Banken ungelesen in die Tonne.


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2012)

Kam heute, am 17.05.2012,an anonyme Empfänger mit einer gespooften Absenderadresse rein:



			
				Postbank ([email protected]) schrieb:
			
		

> Postbank MobileTAN System Test


Die angezeigte eMail wird im HTML-Format von einem Server mit der IP: 216.75.9.109 aus den USA geladen.


----------



## hauseltr (15 Juni 2012)

Das ist so was ähnliches!
*Hurra, es gibt Kohle! Ich bin so glücklich!*












Datum    11 Juni 2012
     Unsere Referenz    D/32647/12
     Ihr Zeichen    02A/345/12

HINWEIS DER STEUERERKLÄRUNG FÜR DAS JAHR 2011

Sehr geehrte Steuerzahler,

Nach den letzten Berechnungen des jährlichen steuerlichen Ihre Tätigkeit haben wir festgestellt, dass Sie Anspruch auf eine Steuererstattung von 233,14 EUR erhalten sollen.

Um Ihre Rücksendung erhalten, füllen Sie bitte das Steuerformular im Anhang zu dieser E-Mail und ermöglichen es uns 3-5 Werktage, um es zu verarbeiten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ROLAND KOCH
Bundeszentralamt für Steuern


----------



## Goblin (15 Juni 2012)

Als ob sowas per Mail kommen würde. Dann noch von Ronald Koch persönlich

Für wie dämlich hält uns der Absender dieses Schwachsinns


----------



## Teleton (15 Juni 2012)

Wenn es um Sterntaler geht sind die Leute sehr glaubensbereit. Ist wie bei Anlagebetrügern, die brauchen auch nur von Steuerersparnis zu murmeln und schon öffnen sich die Geldbörsen.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2012)

* Fiese Falle bei Steuerrückzahlung*







			
				T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> Es klingt amtlich und zugleich erfreulich, aber die angekündigte Zahlung ist gefährlich. Eine Betrugswelle rollt derzeit über Deutschland.


computer.t-online.de/bundeszentralamt-fuer-steuern-warnt-vor-phishing-e-mails/id_57142516/index


----------

